# Don't Get Locked Out Again!



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This hidden lock system hides keys, cash, etc. No need to call a locksmith or break a window or break in if you lose your keys. The door slides down to expose the combination lock which is user changeable. The compartment holds about 5 keys and is easily hidden. It is a perfect fit to frame under propane cover. Easily hidden, and easy access if needed. I store keys to doors, access ramp locks, coupler lock key and spare tow vehicle key. To see more mods please check out one of my sites HERE.
Here are some pictures of my mod.​


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Way to go! Beats one of those magnetic things I've been using. I'll have to order one of those. 
Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

What a GREAT idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is an awesome Idea Paul








Where did you get it and a rough cost

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That is an awesome Idea Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the lock at Lowes for about $29.99 and about 15 minutes with the cordless drill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> That is an awesome Idea Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the lock at Lowes for about $29.99 and about 15 minutes with the cordless drill








[/quote]

Thanks Paul I'll have to see about getting one

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

going out on a limb here....

am i crazy or is your lock a bit crooked?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

looks good, will have to check out Lowes.

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That is a great idea. One of my biggest worries is remembering that my tv's keys are locked in the Outback as I am watching my 6 year old close the door of the tv (that has both sets of keys to the Outback) and hear him exclaim "Dad, look, I locked the doors"


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> going out on a limb here....
> 
> am i crazy or is your lock a bit crooked?


Not only are you crazy, but the CAMERA was crooked and the trailer probably wasnt leveled. But nice eye





















(maybe I will get a level out and fix it)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very good idea









Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Now what was the combination honey???

I'm too forgetful!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> going out on a limb here....
> 
> am i crazy or is your lock a bit crooked?


Not only are you crazy, but the CAMERA was crooked and the trailer probably wasnt leveled. But nice eye





















(maybe I will get a level out and fix it)
[/quote]
Thanks, I would appreciate that








I must get one of those locks, that is a great idea there Martha


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Now what was the combination honey???
> 
> I'm too forgetful!


Maybe you need a memory foam mattress topper?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Now what was the combination honey???
> 
> I'm too forgetful!


Maybe you need a memory foam mattress topper?








[/quote]

LMAO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now THAT is slick, NobleEagle!








I see a new mod coming my way soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This locked out issue comes up every couple months. While we were on our summer vacation I saw two locksmith trucks come and go from campgrounds we were in. Maybe the keys were locked in the vehicle...

If they get locked in the trailer, all you need to do is remove the escape hatch window and you are in. It is EASY. The screws for the window are on the outside. The only hazard is that the screws are a little soft so you have to be careful removing them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> If they get locked in the trailer, all you need to do is remove the escape hatch window and you are in. It is EASY. The screws for the window are on the outside. The only hazard is that the screws are a little soft so you have to be careful removing them.


A nice idea for some, but it's not like I'm going to be able to hoist my petite fanny







up into the escape hatch window! 
Hey! What about a lockbox??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I love it. I just added it to my "next time I'm a Lowes" list....


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> This locked out issue comes up every couple months. While we were on our summer vacation I saw two locksmith trucks come and go from campgrounds we were in. Maybe the keys were locked in the vehicle...
> 
> If they get locked in the trailer, all you need to do is remove the escape hatch window and you are in. It is EASY. The screws for the window are on the outside. The only hazard is that the screws are a little soft so you have to be careful removing them.


Once you "remove" something, you have compromised the weather seal somehow. I just thought for a 25k+ trailer, the $30.00 for a safe way to store a hidden spare key would be a good idea and I thought I would share....Oh by the way....If the keys got locked inside....who carries tools to remove the "escape hatch" and leaves the keys inside?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like the keybox. Nice mod.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Sweet mod!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Great Idea thanks for sharing I like it. I may have to do that

willie


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I wasnt trying to be sarcastic or imply that the lockbox is anything less than a good idea. I was just trying to get the info out for people who find themselves locked out, without any options, that it is easy to get in. All you need is a phillips screwdriver.

Well, ok, maybe some of us need a kid to hoist through the window too... If you ever want to see a five year old beam with pride, push 'em through that window and make them the hero of the re-entry....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good Idea and a life saver the first time I get to the campsite without keys. Now I just have to wait until they get the Lowe's built


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sometimes put an extra set of keys inside my outside storage door, BUT, you'll never find them.








Darlene











skippershe said:


> If they get locked in the trailer, all you need to do is remove the escape hatch window and you are in. It is EASY. The screws for the window are on the outside. The only hazard is that the screws are a little soft so you have to be careful removing them.


A nice idea for some, but it's not like I'm going to be able to hoist my petite fanny







up into the escape hatch window! 
Hey! What about a lockbox??








[/quote]
And, I'm not FIXING to try to get my fat buttocks hoisted up into that escape window!! Great idea, Noble Eagle. I'll have to try your plan!! It was bad enough crawling in the rear door with the slide fully in, I'm not about to try the escape window. Plus, my tools are locked up in the camper, too!!















Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Good Idea and a life saver the first time I get to the campsite without keys. Now I just have to wait until they get the Lowe's built


I think you can find them on ebay and even order it from Lowes online and have them deliver it if necessary.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This is definitly a great idea and the other bonus is when you are camping and go to the beach or someplace you do not want to carry the keys, this is a great place to store them and have easy access. How many of us have sat outside without keys waiting for the better half ( you figure out who is who







) has the keys to get back.

CJ999 alternative is also good info to remember. Most likely our tools are locked inside the trailer but a neighbor or the campground can loan a screwdriver. Breaking something to get back in is not a good option but removing and then resealing the window correctly later is.

On my Lowes list also.

John


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The day you posted...the same day I called DH at work and I said go to Lowe's. He did and we have one ready to install. It's a little different but the same type.....this one holds 2 keys. Thanks so much for a GREAT idea.

P.S. We thought about buying another and installing it at home....for hiding an extra key outside the house.


----------

